# IDMSS Lite / Problème après màj IOS 13.1.2



## kostia47 (7 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour faite ce matin (sans regarder ce dont il s'agissait, je croyais à une énième màj de sécurité !), l'accès à distance à mes caméras de sécurité est totalement inopérant : images zébrées et brouillées totalement impossible à déchiffer.

Des retours de membres utilisant la même technologie ? Merci

(Commentaire annexe : je trouve cette màj totalement stupide et inutile sauf à considérer les utilisateurs comme des neuneus, et vouloir les rendre encore de plus en plus abrutis par des inventions dont on se fout pas mal. Par exemple : au lieu de presser l'icône pour disposer ou effacer une application, il faut désormais passer par "Raccourcis". Ailleurs : le bouton "mise à jour" en bas de l'appli Apple Store a disparu au profit de .... Arcades ! Pourquoi ?... Ah oui, je sais ! A force de chercher comment ça fonctionne et être amené à jouer à des jeux débiles, on ne se pose pas de questions sur la marche du monde et sur son effondrement à venir.... Bien vu.)


----------



## Chris K (7 Octobre 2019)

kostia47 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour faite ce matin (sans regarder ce dont il s'agissait, je croyais à une énième màj de sécurité !), l'accès à distance à mes caméras de sécurité est totalement inopérant : images zébrées et brouillées totalement impossible à déchiffer.
> 
> Des retours de membres utilisant la même technologie ? Merci



Je n’utilise pas mais par curiosité suis allé voir ce que c’était. La dernière mise à jour de l’appli Lite pour iPhone date d’avril 2018... La version Plus est plus récente ainsi que la version Lite pour iPad mais vu les commentaires ça à l’air de fonctionner quand ça veut comme appli.



kostia47 a dit:


> (Commentaire annexe : je trouve cette màj totalement stupide et inutile sauf à considérer les utilisateurs comme des neuneus, et vouloir les rendre encore de plus en plus abrutis par des inventions dont on se fout pas mal. Par exemple : au lieu de presser l'icône pour disposer ou effacer une application, il faut désormais passer par "Raccourcis".



Ah ? Chez moi un appuie long sur l’icône affiche un menu avec l’option « réorganiser les apps »



kostia47 a dit:


> Ailleurs : le bouton "mise à jour" en bas de l'appli Apple Store a disparu au profit de .... Arcades ! Pourquoi ?... Ah oui, je sais ! A force de chercher comment ça fonctionne et être amené à jouer à des jeux débiles, on ne se pose pas de questions sur la marche du monde et sur son effondrement à venir.... Bien vu.)



C’est sûrement pour ça oui. Sont vicieux chez Apple.


----------



## kostia47 (7 Octobre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Je n’utilise pas mais par curiosité suis allé voir ce que c’était. La dernière mise à jour de l’appli Lite pour iPhone date d’avril 2018... La version Plus est plus récente ainsi que la version Lite pour iPad mais vu les commentaires ça à l’air de fonctionner quand ça veut comme appli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmm... En ce qui me concerne, l'appli marche très bien que je sois à Santiago du Chili, à New York, à Munich ou au Casino voisin à 2 km de chez moi.

L'appui long ? Ben, oui. J'en apprends tous les jours... Comme quoi changer les fonctionnements ne sert qu'à faire perdre du temps et à faire paraître plus joli/moderne ce qui marchait déjà bien avant.

Sont vicieux chez Apple ?... Humpf !...


----------

